# Snow goats! Who would guess they would like it!?



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Super cute! Mine hated it but they love to stand in the rain, lol


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Mine hate snow, the only thing to make them come out in it is grain. LOL


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Haha! They look like they are having fun! Mine wasn't bothered by it at all. She even took a nap in it at one point.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I expected them to hang out on the deck or in the barn. When they started to frolic around in the pen I got them out for a walk. Crazy girls!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL looks like they are having a blast! Our goats don't mind the snow, and will venture out without complaining. We have one that loves to rub herself in the snow, and stick her nose in it lol She did that the other day and her babies just looked at her like she was crazy lol The babies love to run through the snow, it's funny when they hit a deep spot!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! That is soo cute!! My LaManchas LOVE running and playing in it! The Nigerians refuse to come out if the barn lol!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think they will be as happy with it in the morning. It's a foot or more deep and been snowing hard. They are pretty crazy though. They might plow right through it,


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sooo cute! Mine love it too!! I hear you were getting lots of snow over there in OR. We've just got about 5 inches right now.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We live in the Oregon Coast Range at about 1200 ft. We have a couple feet today, ,with more coming. I think it will be over their backs today! But even the valley has snow. Kinda unusual. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

My alpines haven't been coming out of the sheds with all the below zero weather. They are out today with the temps in the teens with the sun out.. Good for them to get out and get the "stink" blown off them. LOL


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Too cute...look at those short lil legs go! :leap: WooHoo!! 

Mine are so lazy, they rarely leave their house all winter


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

If cuteness was specific things it would be goats!! Love th pics  


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

4seasonsfarm said:


> If cuteness was specific things it would be goats!! Love th pics
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I agree! There are nothing as cute as goats and kittens. Preferably together

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

Made me smile!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

